# Another Restoration Thread - Mazzer Major Auto



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Picked up this Major for £30 today. It runs, looks a bit (very) shoddy. Burrs look in decent nick... was formerly owned by the dark side (costa). I'm thinking doserless mod on it and a repaint and check over of all the electrics and a damn good clean... suggest to me what else should happen to it!!

Heres some g(l)ory pictures:


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Locks good for nomoney. Repaint it, make a doserless mod, put a new pair of burrs.

BR


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

L&R said:


> Locks good for nomoney. Repaint it, make a doserless mod, put a new pair of burrs.
> 
> BR


 Heh - my thoughts exactly. Not completely sure on age but my best guess is "Old"


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Your serial nr starts with producing year, if I can see it right is 2007.


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

L&R said:


> Your serial nr starts with producing year, if I can see it right is 2007.


 Indeed it is - good eye!


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

Bargain!


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

So... It's now got all but the lower burr carrier off the top and am now tackling the doser - I don't think it's ever had a clean, so am going to have to pluck up the courage and go for the little fan arm things underneath. Might leave it if it shows signs of failure and dip the sodding lot in a puly caffe solution. Going to remove the top microswitch and bottom microswitch. From what I read, the top needs the terminals to be linked, and the bottom microswitch needs to have 2x black wires removed from terminal block. After that I can figure out how the hell to make it from an Off/On/Auto switch to just an off-on and make it a doserless - a bit worried about static though. Hopefully going to pick up a lens/cover from @jimbojohn55 and give it a rad paint job!



Fez said:


> Bargain!


 I guess at £30. The thing runs so its more than I was expecting!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hows it run ? - should be fairly quiet, check for any bearing ware

removing the lower burr carier can be tricky, don't be tempted to lever it with a screw driver ?


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Hows it run ? - should be fairly quiet, check for any bearing ware
> 
> removing the lower burr carier can be tricky, don't be tempted to lever it with a screw driver ?


 Haha it runs quiet! And smoothly! I've read that apparently some long M4 bolts should be used (3 off) and tightened individually to pull it out. Screwdriver is there for... gentle persuasion...

I found things in there that I thought were rubber seals but were actually really compacted coffee. It was really smelly (think tobacco mixed with tar)...

Not looking forward to fiddling about with the electrics though...


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

The electrics are quite straight forward - the doser has a couple of microswitches - just trace the wires back to the base and replace them with a piece of wire between the two terminals

when using the m4 bolts the ends can damage the surface of the grind chamber - either pop some metal shims under them or at a pinch smooth / round over the ends of the bolts so they dont dig in the surface too much


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

jimbojohn55 said:


> The electrics are quite straight forward - the doser has a couple of microswitches - just trace the wires back to the base and replace them with a piece of wire between the two terminals
> 
> when using the m4 bolts the ends can damage the surface of the grind chamber - either pop some metal shims under them or at a pinch smooth / round over the ends of the bolts so they dont dig in the surface too much


 Ah cheers for the tip on the bolts! Might give them a file down before I do anything to round the tops like you say.

I think the top microswitch is fine and you just replace with the wire between the two, the other one I know has 2x red/black cables going into the terminals. I've read that you can bridge the switch (terminals 2 & 4) to make it run as an on/off switch as opposed to the on/off/auto switch. Do you know anything about that?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

you may lock them screw heads into your power drill chuck (M4 heads should go in) to sand over their ends quickly and evenly


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Cooffe said:


> Ah cheers for the tip on the bolts! Might give them a file down before I do anything to round the tops like you say.
> 
> I think the top microswitch is fine and you just replace with the wire between the two, the other one I know has 2x red/black cables going into the terminals. I've read that you can bridge the switch (terminals 2 & 4) to make it run as an on/off switch as opposed to the on/off/auto switch. Do you know anything about that?


 yes - just bridge the terminals - keep taking photos as you go, the interlock switch can be bridged in the same way on the terminal block in the base.


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

jimbojohn55 said:


> yes - just bridge the terminals - keep taking photos as you go, the interlock switch can be bridged in the same way on the terminal block in the base.


 Ah I may look into that! So far just sorted out the top microswitch. I've used multi strand 1mm wire - should be ok right?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Cleaned up the baseplate today and bits of the outside. Took the doser off too ready for dismantling (really not looking forward to that!). At least it's looking a bit better and shinier...


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Cooffe said:


> Ah I may look into that! So far just sorted out the top microswitch. I've used multi strand 1mm wire - should be ok right?


 yes - just cut a piece of the wires you remove - they wont ever be put back

I did some details somewhere about paint prep if it helps, I think it was either pimp my super jolly or pimp my Major thread - glad your getting into it now, - another Major rescued from the clutches of costa


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

@jimbojohn55 cheers mate. Just looking at your threads now. For prep I understand it to be sand down to bare metal, filler in, sand down again, filler any more bits, acid etch 3-4 coats with 600g wet and dry in between coats and then 4-5 top coats with 1200g wet and dry in between?

Also to anyone. What colours do we think?!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Anything by House of Kolor would look amazing.


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

ashcroc said:


> Anything by House of Kolor would look amazing.


 god they look good but so sodding expensive


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Didn't I read on another thread that someone took it to the car alloy /body work people and for around £45 they did a great job? I was actually trying to find that thread unsuccessfully earlier.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

M_H_S said:


> Didn't I read on another thread that someone took it to the car alloy /body work people and for around £45 they did a great job? I was actually trying to find that thread unsuccessfully earlier.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


 yeah you can have then powdercoated but i think that's just too much hassle. I'll acid etch prime it and then find some rattle can paint I think with a few layers of clearcoat on top.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

painted my Macap matte white, with two layers of matte clear coat. Now has a nice soft touch to it (in case you touch it...)










how about some stickers?










 Did that very recently. if you want I can share print data 

or...


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Stickers are interesting, I am waiting for my Royal and after powder coating will put some stickers on it


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hasi said:


> painted my Macap matte white, with two layers of matte clear coat. Now has a nice soft touch to it (in case you touch it...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hmmm . . . Bar towel ?


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Hasi said:


> painted my Macap matte white, with two layers of matte clear coat. Now has a nice soft touch to it (in case you touch it...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My onlyyyyy issue... I'm not thinking of doing the doserless mod any more, rather put the clean sweep mod on the lower vanes. Do you think we could get a stencil of it and I could paint it on and clearcoat over the top? That might be quite cool.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Cooffe said:


> My onlyyyyy issue... I'm not thinking of doing the doserless mod any more, rather put the clean sweep mod on the lower vanes. Do you think we could get a stencil of it and I could paint it on and clearcoat over the top? That might be quite cool.


you can also have a sticker printed and apply clear coat over that.@jimbojohn55 did that with his Mahlkönig resto project a while back and it worked really well!

I'll post a useable pdf in a second


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Hmmm . . . Bar towel


brilliant!
haha...


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

feel free to use it!

@MildredM if you decide to give it a go on your stitchy-pants machine, I'm more than happy to receive a prototype ?

View attachment MLG.pdf


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hasi said:


> feel free to use it!
> 
> @MildredM if you decide to give it a go on your stitchy-pants machine, I'm more than happy to receive a prototype ?
> 
> View attachment 33295


 Stitchy-pants !!!!! PERFECT!!


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Stitchy-pants !!!!! PERFECT!!


 Could you do me some with the Eureka motif please ?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> Could you do me some with the Eureka motif please ?


 8 month wait list


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

MildredM said:


> 8 month wait list


 oh discuss this in your stitchy-pants thread will ya? or I'll call a spam mod!

Wait... that's Milly.

or I'll... call the police!

Dang... that's Nick.


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Hasi said:


> oh discuss this in your stitchy-pants thread will ya? or I'll call a spam mod!
> 
> Wait... that's Milly.
> 
> ...


 Spies in the camp everywhere...


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Cooffe said:


> Spies in the camp everywhere...


 I'm watching you ?... I am retired now


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

So this is a day I've been putting off for a while... disassembling the 12 year old doser that (upon disassembly) I'm not sure has ever actually been cleaned. Bonus is that I basically got a free bag of coffee grinds!

see pictures below, the sodding gold nut is THE WORST thing ever. I'm not weak and I was sweating getting the sodding thing off.

Do I need to put the top vanes on as well guys @jimbojohn55? If I'm doing the doser mod with the heatshrink


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

kick back and enjoy the wonderful free coffee!


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Did you find any burrs. There are some on e Bay in very good condition. 22 pounds.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

M_H_S said:


> Did you find any burrs. There are some on e Bay in very good condition. 22 pounds.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


 No I didn't mate - I'm looking for the Three phase variant (labelled T151B) instead of the one-phase (T151A). I did notice those £22 ones - cheers for the heads up though bud


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

So today... was a sanding day... and major reconstructive surgery to the grinder. Here's a before and after it's now ready for priming I think.

also... reassembled the doser and then realised I was going to do the heatshrink mod (my bad). Luckily didn't hammer the pin in the gold star the whole way home, should be easier to get out. Will get some pics tomorrow.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Cooffe said:


> So this is a day I've been putting off for a while... disassembling the 12 year old doser that (upon disassembly) I'm not sure has ever actually been cleaned. Bonus is that I basically got a free bag of coffee grinds!
> see pictures below, the sodding gold nut is THE WORST thing ever. I'm not weak and I was sweating getting the sodding thing off.
> Do I need to put the top vanes on as well guys @jimbojohn55? If I'm doing the doser mod with the heatshrink
> <img alt="30F115A7-9AEE-430E-A304-EDCFD7AED952.thumb.jpeg.2a9c3e029df61c2e69aa95811803dd1b.jpeg" data-fileid="33365" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_10/30F115A7-9AEE-430E-A304-EDCFD7AED952.thumb.jpeg.2a9c3e029df61c2e69aa95811803dd1b.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> ...


The gold cog is an absolute swine. I used a extended torque socket to get mine off. I was going to do a metal on metal mod on mine but managed to pull the thread through the vane. It made taking it on and off easier . I did the heat shrink wrap in the end.

I've since done the fudge funnel mod and fitted an auber timer.

Great grinders, I've had mine years.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> The gold cog is an absolute swine. I used a extended torque socket to get mine off. I was going to do a metal on metal mod on mine but managed to pull the thread through the vane. It made taking it on and off easier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Is it still super shiney? I still remember the pain of polishing that one


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Is it still super shiney? I still remember the pain of polishing that one


It's still got the brush metal finish Dave

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

urbanbumpkin said:


> The gold cog is an absolute swine. I used a extended torque socket to get mine off. I was going to do a metal on metal mod on mine but managed to pull the thread through the vane. It made taking it on and off easier . I did the heat shrink wrap in the end.
> 
> I've since done the fudge funnel mod and fitted an auber timer.
> 
> ...


Are timer mods difficult to do and are they expensive?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Timer mods are pretty straight forward - look at the auber kit on their site for a more reliable one or get a cheap and cheerful one from china


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

M_H_S said:


> Are timer mods difficult to do and are they expensive?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I took me a while but I got there in the end. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Reviving this again as I've had some time! She's now fully primed (3 coats!) ready for a few top coats. Really impressed with how the chips came out if I'm allowed to blow my own trumpet.

Think I'm going to go satin black for the top coat to go with the hopper & lid @jimbojohn55 sent through!

after that, will be time for the new power cable, feet and reassembling.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing this

They always look good in Satin Black, and it helps to hide any imperfections in the finish, its worth giving the badge a gentle clean up, use a paint brush or the black and green starts to come off!


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Looking forward to seeing this
> 
> They always look good in Satin Black, and it helps to hide any imperfections in the finish, its worth giving the badge a gentle clean up, use a paint brush or the black and green starts to come off!


 Yeah I did it very gently. Was thinking of switching it out to the fully chrome one but couldn't justify the cost. As soon as I saw the oak lid you sent through I knew it had to be black... was on the fence between black or red before that.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Eat this Costa


----------



## DanB (Aug 28, 2018)

This will look fantastic when it's done, great job. Not sure if you mentioned in the thread- what's your plan for the doser?

I came across this guy on YouTube- Daniel Wong based in Taiwan.

https://home-doserless.com/

Looks like a clever doserless mod. I emailed him earlier this year but never took the plunge and made the investment.

I don't think I've seen anyone mention this mod on the forum before so cannot vouch for either the effectiveness or the trustworthiness.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

DanB said:


> This will look fantastic when it's done, great job. Not sure if you mentioned in the thread- what's your plan for the doser?
> 
> I came across this guy on YouTube- Daniel Wong based in Taiwan.
> 
> ...


There's someone on the forum who went for one of those but can't for the life of me remember who. Think it comes with a little puffer thing to blow the grinds out of the burrs & the spout.


----------



## Squidgyblack (Nov 18, 2019)

DanB said:


> This will look fantastic when it's done, great job. Not sure if you mentioned in the thread- what's your plan for the doser?
> 
> I came across this guy on YouTube- Daniel Wong based in Taiwan.
> 
> ...


 I made the plunge a week ago for my Super Jolly, waiting on it in the post.

@L&R has the kit for his Major I believe.


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Little update: WERE NOW PAINTED BLACK!

3rd coat now drying. Letting them harden off between coats as it's taking longer than I thought. Not worth rushing it with all the time I currently have. Next thing is new feet & power cord then re assemble I think. Still need to do the doser clean sweep mod.

@jimbojohn55 I know you've messed with these in the past - the hopper safety switch, is it possible to just pull the wires out completely without bridging any connections in the terminal block?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Cooffe said:


> Little update: WERE NOW PAINTED BLACK!
> 3rd coat now drying. Letting them harden off between coats as it's taking longer than I thought. Not worth rushing it with all the time I currently have. Next thing is new feet & power cord then re assemble I think. Still need to do the doser clean sweep mod.
> @jimbojohn55 I know you've messed with these in the past - the hopper safety switch, is it possible to just pull the wires out completely without bridging any connections in the terminal block?
> 
> ...


Short answer no, and yes, just trace them back to the block and bridge them 

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Short answer no, and yes, just trace them back to the block and bridge them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Grand, cheers mate. Kept the connectors in the block and just stuffed the hole for spraying as I wasn't sure. I'll bridge the connector block and then get a bit of aluminium panelling over the existing hole, similar to what you did.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Shrink wrap clean sweep here https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/30754-mazzer-super-jolly-quotpaint-it-blackquot-refurb/?do=findComment&comment=434890

also read onto post 96 of the same thread for the egg timer mod


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

diagram for jumping the wires in the block https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/41087-mazzer-major-rewiring-when-removing-doser/?do=findComment&comment=586319


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Final few coats finished now. Time to re assemble tomorrow/Saturday!

Hopefully will look good with @coffeechap handle and @jimbojohn55 lens hood hopper!


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Part way through re assembly:

Original portafilter holder sanded and polished, new power cable, doser to go on next then clean out the lower burrs and re assemble! Just gotta change the feet and springs in the burr housing on Monday and l (fingers crossed) it'll start first time and run![IMG alt="" data-src=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png[/IMG]


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Finished (kind of)!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Looks good, 

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Kool Kable!


----------



## Bica60s (Dec 3, 2019)

Nice job Cooffe. Hope it gives you many years of service and great to a see another restoration like this.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Looking good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

Looks ace, whats the lens hood lid?

Also, is the paint just a rattle can job?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

ThePeginator said:


> Looks ace, whats the lens hood lid?
> 
> Also, is the paint just a rattle can job?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Lens hood lid is Oak and was turned by Jimbo on this forum. It's been rattle canned yeah. Not bothering with a top coat as it's not going to go back into a commercial environment, so if it has to be re-sprayed it's not the end of the world.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

You might want to try swop the the feet out for felt pads to give extra clearance if you need it, I installed roller feet on the rear of mine to make it easier to pull it to the front of the counter. Looks good 

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

The clean sweep works wonders!! Cheers Jim


----------

